
Y Combinator CEO Michael Siebel AMA on Whale - ranidu
https://askwhale.com/p/f85232/
======
yoodenvranx
No way I am going to watch 45 seconds videos when it would take me 10 seconds
to read the answer.

~~~
pbiggar
Yeah, I'm super interested in this and love AMAs on reddit, but video is just
so much more annoying than text.

------
cylinder
What's this fascination with video over text?

------
iopuy
Is "Whale" a ycombinator backed company?

~~~
alextheparrot
At very least it looks like it is founded by Justin Kan (Twitch, etc.), who is
a YC partner.

------
chinathrow
"This video requires 8 coins to watch."

Yawn.

